

Show HN: Interactive diagrams of Rx Observables - staltz
http://rxmarbles.com

======
chazu
Very cool stuff. Might I suggest adding a small link to a brief tutorial on
reactive streams at the top of the page? Add that and even someone who has no
concept of reactive can grok the basics in no time!

~~~
staltz
Thanks! That's a good idea. Actually the plan is to integrate rxmarbles into
[http://reactivex.io](http://reactivex.io), see this
[https://github.com/ReactiveX/reactivex.github.io/issues/1#is...](https://github.com/ReactiveX/reactivex.github.io/issues/1#issuecomment-51230987).
So in the near future, reactivex.io will be the go-to site for learning Rx.

